# Ompa lässähtänyt tunnelma.



## curebox

Ompa lässähtänyt tunnelma.  
This was posted on a forum (not this one).  Can anyone help to translate it? I think part of it means something about falling flat.  Thanks in advance.


Also, this exchange between two posters seems to have a hidden meaning.  I think that the word hilua might be a crude word.
"Leivotaanpa toinen pannukakku.
Ja hillua päälle."

thank you for any help you can give...


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

_O*n*pa lässähtänyt tunnelma_ = There's hardly any atmosphere here. (= Nothing seems to be happening here.)

_"Leivotaanpa toinen pannukakku.
Ja hill*o*a päälle."_
There's a typo in your second example as well  -- and nothing crude: _hillo_ is _jam_ in Finnish. It's in the partitive case in your sentence.

_"Let's make another pancake._
_And [let's put] some jam on it too."
_


----------



## curebox

Ah, I see.   I copied the words exactly as written.  When I tried to translate, it referred me to another word for hilla...the word was pilla...and when I translated it seemed to be not a nice word.  Even though they seem to be talking about pancakes, I get the distinct feeling that they are talking about something else.  The two posts don't seem to fit with the rest of the conversation, almost as if they are talking in code.  (I say this because these are two members who have not been so nice before...sad to say).

Thank you so much for your reply.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

curebox said:


> Ah, I see. I copied the words exactly as written. Thank you so much for your reply.


You're welcome. _Ompa_ is a fairly common spelling mistake. It reflects the pronunciation of the word, which is a combination of _on_ and the suffix _pa._ Due to Finnish mostly being spelled as it is written, some people spell _onpa_ as it is pronounced, but this time they make a mistake.

It is a universal phenomenon to prefer the m sound before p because both sounds are pronounced with one's mouth closed, by the way. This is the reason the word _impossible_ is not _i*n*possible_ in English.


----------



## Hakro

I can confirm all* what Grumpy Old Man said, and I could guess the "code" of the sentence: 
_ "Leivotaanpa toinen pannukakku.
 Ja hillua päälle."_
I think this means:
Let's make another provocation. And even worse than the preceding one.

*) except this: I think that _hill*u*a_ is not a typo, it's written purposely; it's a kind of slang word for 'jam' when used figuratively, meaning 'something special on the top of the ordinary'.


----------



## curebox

Oh boy!  That doesn't sound so good.  Thank you for clarifying the possible hidden meaning.  At least I can be prepared now if something happens.


----------

